# Text storage



## TakeWalker (Feb 14, 2008)

In the near future, I will have need of showing a select few some of my writing, without putting it up on FA for all to see first. Currently, my options are:

1) Use e-mail, by which I mean ask said people for their e-mail address; I feel this would be highly intrusive, however, given that I'll be soliciting help in the first place. I could be wrong.

2) Use my DA account as a temporary dump for the story files, and delete them when the person is done reading. I don't want to do this either because I think there are a few people watching me, and I'd rather they not get the wrong idea about my activity there. (Which is set to 'lurk' at the moment, and exactly how I want it.)

So my question is, does anyone know of a system/service/site by which I could send someone a story file without the use of e-mail? The only thing I know of at the moment is PasteBin, but that's completely public and your file is stored publically on their server for a while.

This might just be my neuroses talking, too. c.c But I really don't want the roughs to get out for some reason.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2008)

Try rapidshare or something of that nature.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 14, 2008)

Doesn't Google have some kind of document storage thingy?

Personally, I don't mind giving my email out for something like that; it's not like it's being given to some random stranger who PMed me or something.  Generally, I find that people who are that guarded about their email will have at least two addresses, one they give out and one they only give to those they trust.  Could be wrong on that, though.

You could also set up a private critique group -- I've been looking at this site, which offers that capability: http://www.critiquegroups.com  (Admittedly, that's more for group sharing, but I have seen people do this for just putting their own work up for crit.)  Or, if anybody still uses things like Yahoo groups anymore, you could set up one of those and put your files in that file-sharing members-only folder thing.  And then you'd also have the Yahoo list for discussion.  Let's see though... that would still mean sharing their emails, I think, but at least they could choose whether or not to sign up.

God, I am _so_ technically illiterate...  Not even funny.  >^_^<


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 14, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't mind giving my email out for something like that; it's not like it's being given to some random stranger who PMed me or something.  Generally, I find that people who are that guarded about their email will have at least two addresses, one they give out and one they only give to those they trust.  Could be wrong on that, though.



Sweet. Wanna beta my story then? XD


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 15, 2008)

It sounds like you've already got enough for now, but let me know if you need another pair of eyes...  *rummages in desk drawers*  I've got some around here somewhere...


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 15, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> It sounds like you've already got enough for now, but let me know if you need another pair of eyes...  *rummages in desk drawers*  I've got some around here somewhere...



Actually, that's with you included. <.< Whether or not you've got the time to check it out, well, that's another story. But I'd give you first whack at it.


----------



## osfer (Feb 18, 2008)

Google Docs is an excellent sharing solution. Like wikipedia it supports versioning, meaning that your beta-reader can make edits and alterations , and you can edit and revise that, and all saved versions can be instantly recalled.

Don't rely to heavily on the change-tracker built-in, which should highlight appended, modified or deleted items, as its performance is spotty as a cheetah


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 18, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Actually, that's with you included. <.< Whether or not you've got the time to check it out, well, that's another story. But I'd give you first whack at it.



Sure; that's fine.  This week is probably out, as I've (finally) started work on revising my book, and I already have one story from Critique Circle that I'm obligated to crit, but by next week I should have more time to take a look.  Send me a PM via FA when/if you need my email.  >^_^<


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll get you the second draft, in that case. 

Or maybe not, given how much work I've put into editing so far. D:


----------

